# [SOLVED] STOP: c000021a (Fatal System Error)



## ryan023 (Oct 21, 2007)

hi i am running windows xp home and when im starting my pc this error comes up in a blue screen:

STOP: c000021a (Fatal System Error)
The Windows Logon Process System process terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0xc0000005 (0x0000000 0x00000000). The system has been shut down.

i dunno how to solve it... any help would be greatly apprieciated.. thank you .

Ryan ~vodka4life~


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: STOP: c000021a (Fatal System Error)*

Hello and Welcome to TSF :wave:

Do you have GoBack installed on your system? http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=316503


----------



## ryan023 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: STOP: c000021a (Fatal System Error)*

no i don't have GoBack installed. Bdw this msg appears after bios after windows starts loading (after that loading bar)... previous to this problem; which i believe is a separate problem i had a problem that when i start an application an error comes up, therefore i could only use the programs which load automatically...


----------



## Calicoe (May 5, 2005)

*Re: STOP: c000021a (Fatal System Error)*

I'm getting the same error code (21a) with an 0xc0000005 tag. Microsoft's help site says it's a third party vendor. Also, mine only crashes when my router is plugged in and I'm connected to the internet.
Try booting without connecting to the net and see what happens.
Pete


----------



## ryan023 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: STOP: c000021a (Fatal System Error)*

i resolved the problem.. i started in safe mode and did a system restore to a few days ago.. it worked wonders however when i try to install from an original CD of windows an error comes up, i think this is a separate problem however... *~vodka4life~*


----------

